# Glasgow Premium Service Centre - FLR(M) success



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd share our experience this morning at the Glasgow PSC. We were applying for our second 2.5-year visa (FLR(M)) on the 5-year route and booked the appointment for 10.30 this morning about a month ago.

We arrived at the centre much earlier than expected (9.40am) but were immediately granted entry by the security guards, who proceeded to clear us through the airport-style security scanner.

We were then shown into the waiting room, where a jolly gentleman at reception handed us a numbered ticket and explained the procedure. There is armchair/sofa-style seating for around 20 people here; a hot drinks machine (60p/cup) and a large-screen TV playing BBC News on mute. Leading off this is the open plan 'service counter' area (counters 1 to 7) and the biometrics area opposite that (doors 8 and 9). There were about 10 people waiting when we arrived.

At 9.55am our number was called and we proceeded to the designated counter. A brusque but efficient gentleman asked for our two piles of documents (originals + copies); asked what visa we were applying for; if we had included all requisite documents (we said we had) and if we met the financial requirement of £18,600 - to which we responded that since I (the sponsor) am in receipt of DLA, we therefore only had to prove 'adequate maintenance'. He noted this down.

He then explained that he would open a case file for us, which would be passed to a caseworker for consideration. He/she would take between 2-3 hours to reach a decision, during which time we should not leave the waiting room, in case the caseworker needed to ask us any questions. He also said that in about 20 minutes' time, my partner would be called for biometrics.

We returned to the waiting room and at 10.25am my partner's number was called for him to give biometrics. We then settled in for a long wait - but at 11.20am his number was called again. We fully expected to be asked more questions at this stage, but instead there was a very cheery caseworker at the other side of the counter, congratulating us on being granted a further 2.5 years' leave to remain! 

He went on to explain that the BRP would be sent by courier in about 5-7 days' time; that the next step would be applying for ILR in March 2018 (and naturalisation after that) and that they were able to process our application so quickly because we had met all the criteria; provided all the requisite documents to evidence our application and presented them in the right order. He then returned all our original documents back to us and suggested we go celebrate!

So - barely 1.5 hours start to finish. HUGE sigh of relief now that it's all over. (While it was a major pain in the a** at the time, collating all the documentation, photocopying everything and being anal about the order in which the two piles of documents were ordered clearly paid off for us!)

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

And just for reference, here is a list of the documents we submitted:

1. Forms and payment:
- Form FLR(M)
- IHS Payment Ref/Premium Appointment Booking and Payment Ref
- 2 Passport photos of applicant (name on back)
- 1 Passport photo of sponsor (name on back)

2. Passports & residence permits:
- Current passport, containing LTR visa
- Photocopy of passport

3. Financial evidence – DLA exemption
- DLA award letter from DWP
- bank statement showing DLA credit

4. Financial evidence – adequate maintenance (self-employment category)
- HMRC Form SA302
- UTRN letter from HMRC
- last 12 months’ bank statements
- printout of tax return from HMRC
- unaudited accounts

5. Accommodation
- tenancy agreement
- letter from landlord
- bank statement showing rent transfer

6. English language requirement
- IELTS certificate from original spouse/LTR application

7. Sponsor’s Immigration Status
- Sponsor’s current UK passport
- Copy of passport

8. Relationship: Items of correspondence (since start of previous LTR in March 2013)
- April 2013: council tax bill in both names
- November 2013: Scottish Power bill (sponsor’s name)
- March 2014: council tax bill in both names
- October 2014: council tax bill in both names
- November 2014: bank letter in both names
- December 2014: TV licence (applicant’s name)
- April 2015: HMRC letter (applicant’s name)
- June 2015: NHS letter (sponsor’s name)

9. Other
- Civil partnership certificate
- Marriage certificate
(Included since we had ‘upgraded’ our original CP (from September 2010) to a marriage in December 2014.)

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Additional information which may prove useful to people attending Glasgow PSC:

- for satnav users: the postcode is G51 1DH and the street address is 200 Brand Street, Govan, Glasgow

- there is plenty of (free) on-street parking on Brand Street, where the UKVI building is located

- if you are coming by train or bus from out of town, the easiest way to get to the PSC is to take the subway to Cessnock station. It's a short walk (300m?) from there: come out of the station, walk up Cessnock Street until you come to a T-junction (which is already Brand Street), turn left and the PSC is in the second building on the right. (If you arrive into Glasgow by bus into Buchanan Bus Station or by train into Queen Street station, you would take the subway from Buchanan Street subway station; if you arrive into Glasgow via Central Station, then you would take the subway from St Enoch subway station.)

- there is a pretty good café/bistro on Brand Street (almost directly opposite the PSC) called Georgie Porgies

- you are allowed to bring mobiles/tablets etc into the PSC, assuming you permit them to be checked by security upon entry. There are numerous electrical sockets (outlets) in the waiting room for charging of devices

teuchter


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Snap-it (Jan 21, 2015)

Very useful thankyou


----------



## murtle_007 (Dec 23, 2011)

The nice man who you see after security was the bright spot of going there for us. He would periodically come over and ask how it was going, such a nice gentleman


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Good to know. I'll be hoping to visit here for my own appointment in a few months!


----------



## RayenD (Sep 1, 2015)

Great news. Congrats...I will be applying soon.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

murtle_007 said:


> The nice man who you see after security was the bright spot of going there for us. He would periodically come over and ask how it was going, such a nice gentleman


Indeed - he's a real gem!

teuchter


----------

